
Show HN: A vintage London map app that you can annotate as you wish - taigeair
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/grand-map-london-old-style/id936924943
======
tectec
For those more interested in the map, I found the source here:
[http://www.wellingtonstravel.com/index.html#wall-map-
london](http://www.wellingtonstravel.com/index.html#wall-map-london) There is
no web version that I see, but you can hang it on your wall

~~~
taigeair
Do you have a good idea on how to make it for the web? I couldn't find a good
solution to showcase it with good zoom capability, so I opted for an app.

------
taigeair
Wow I didn't realise I received so many upvotes (and it's of interest to
people) until I checked HN today! Thank you everyone :) I really appreciate
it. It's a pretty simple app, so I didn't think people would be so impressed,
but I'm glad :)

Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
You drawed all that? It is beautiful.

~~~
taigeair
It's actually a long story haha.

If you want to read it, it's here: [http://www.wellingtonstravel.com/hand-
drawn-map-of-london.ht...](http://www.wellingtonstravel.com/hand-drawn-map-of-
london.html)

~~~
fiatjaf
Just bought one of the cheapest.

~~~
taigeair
Thank you so much! :)

------
dublinben
I could if I owned an iOS device. Nifty idea, but not sure why this is a
native app.

~~~
taigeair
How would you have implemented it?

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Is there a web version?

~~~
taigeair
No, I'm not sure what's the best implementation for a web version. Any ideas?

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
It might be hard work..

This link is a good jumping off point though (see blog post linked in answer)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13638969/using-custom-
map...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13638969/using-custom-map-image-
tiles-in-leafletjs)

~~~
taigeair
Thanks catso :)

------
nathell
Does it cover the whole of Greater London?

~~~
taigeair
It's central London.

------
radiodario
cool!

